# reporters that hate kobe



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

i like this thread to be a sticky. so we could have a list, i think it will be fun. THE BLACK LIST

Michael Ventre msnbc.com NBCSports.com 

Tony Mejia CBS.SportsLine.com

John Hollinger espn.com

Tim Legler espn.com

Marty Burns si.com

Bill Plaschke latimes.com

T.J. Simmers latimes.com

Charley Rosen (before Phil came back) fox.com

i know there is more, please add


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i wont sticky this.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Cris said:


> i wont sticky this.


fine, i tried


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Cris said:


> i wont sticky this.



:laugh:


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Cris said:


> i wont sticky this.


thank god....


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Why don't you just buy the sticky from the store with your UCash?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

because i will then unsticky it, refund your money and pretend like it didnt exsist. 

not to mention its a stupid topic to stick to start with


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

what's so bad about the thread? jusdont like a list of guys who dont like kobe. hm i bought the glowing username, but mine's not glowing!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

nothings that bad about it, but there isnt much descussion that can come from a list og fuys that hate kobe.

and you can only see glowing usernames in Internet Explorer.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

onelakerfan said:


> i like this thread to be a sticky. so we could have a list, i think it will be fun. THE BLACK LIST
> 
> Michael Ventre msnbc.com NBCSports.com
> 
> ...


- Tony Mejia doesn't mind Kobe. He just does not believe in the roster that he is with... thats why he had such low expectations.

- Tim Legler does not dislike Kobe. he is just critical with his opinions.

Marty Burns and John Hollinger hate Kobe....
Bill Plaschke doesn't know basketball....
and Michael Ventre just likes Shaq better.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Cris said:


> because i will then unsticky it, refund your money and pretend like it didnt exsist.
> 
> not to mention its a stupid topic to stick to start with


You can do that?!


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

hey how come all this ppl have more rep then i do and some just started yesterday and they have all this points.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

and ya cris does not like me. hehehe


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

onelakerfan said:


> hey how come all this ppl have more rep then i do and some just started yesterday and they have all this points.


Look at the first post in this thread.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

wow. i have`Rep Power: 10306 Points: 1035444.60. thank you .


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

The One said:


> - Tony Mejia doesn't mind Kobe. He just does not believe in the roster that he is with... thats why he had such low expectations.
> 
> - Tim Legler does not dislike Kobe. he is just critical with his opinions.
> 
> ...


Tony Mejia
http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/8228951


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i dont see how tony is bashing kobe in that listing. it was from a year ago, when the lakers stank, but kobe didn't. he said with kobe on the team, they weren't that much better, so he was left off the list.


----------

